# The `Military Tuck': Photos/Illustrations?



## mike11 (Jun 24, 2009)

Dear All,

Can someone please post detailed and clear photos/illustrations showing how to do a proper `military tuck' (tucking a shirt into the pants to have a smooth front and back).

There is one post on the forum with fuzzy photos and all others are without photos/illustrations, so overall it is difficult to understand what to do.

Thanks,
Mike.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

mike11 said:


> ...how to do a proper `military tuck'...


There was an ROTC Uniform Standards page on the Duke University website but it seems to have moved now. I would find a bar that caters to the retired NCO's. They will tell you.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

I don't know if all branches do it exactly the same way, but a guy at Fedora lounge describes one version:


Marine Corps dress shirts have the three creases down the back. We would take the outer two creases, and pinch them out, then pull all the extra material from the front and sides and tuck it behind that crease. It ends up looking something like a biswing back on a jacket.

Sorry don't have a pic to post but the description is good.


----------



## Ideality (Jun 25, 2009)

I don't quite know if this is what you meant by military tuck but, here goes:

The way my drill instructors told me how to keep my shirts properly tucked in my trousers was with "shirt stays". The best way to describe them would be to liken them to a sort of reverse-garter.












This first pair are a simple garter type shirt stay. Basically you connect them to the bottom hem of your shirt and then you attach them to the top part of your sock. Then you fiddle with the tension so you have an appropriate amount of tautness and then you pull on your trousers.

 




This next pair is a more like a stirrups. The top is "Y" shaped so you can attach to the front of the shirt as well as the back. And instead of connecting to the top of your sock, you basically stand in the stirrups and adjust tension. Add trousers and then you are good to go.

In terms of preference I would of preferred a "Y" top garter type (which do exist). I always felt like I was about to step out of my shirt with the stirrup kind of shirt stays. And you also get the added benefit of having your socks staying up as well.

I hope this helps out and do forgive the wrinkles, I pulled my bravos and charlies out of storage for some picture assistance.

Best Regards,
Neil

P.S. As usual, each branch may have their own way of doing things. But this was taught to me at USMC boot camp in 2002.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Neil, you knucklehead. It's great that you have a camera and can post pix, but now everybody knows what Marines wear underneath to feel special. Drop and do 20.

Then please finish the explanation. You have shown how to take up the slack in the up-and-down direction by pulling the shirt tails down. Now show how it looks when you blouse the shirt with two tucks in back, to take up the slack in the front-to-back direction. I think that's what he's asking.

Oh, and welcome to the club!

Semper Fi

EDIT: Figured out how to get a diag up. This is a cross-section as seen from above.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Assuming the closed side of your diagram represents the front of the shirt and trousers, that is how I was taught to do it in the USAF. We would grasp the excess shirting material at the side seams, push our thumbs forward, folding the excess material to the rear and tucking the shirt tail in our trousers, and then tighten and secure our belt to hold the folds in place...presenting the impression of a custom fit shirt!


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

^ Haha--that proves the point about different services, and now I learned something new. Thanks.

I should have indicated back and front. On a USMC shirt the tucks are in back. The amount of tuck of course depends on how tight the shirt fits. I recall the short-sleeved ones fitting more loosely than the long-sleeved.


----------



## mysharona (Nov 4, 2008)

Kurt N said:


> ^ Haha--that proves the point about different services, and now I learned something new. Thanks.
> 
> *I should have indicated back and front*. On a USMC shirt the tucks are in back. The amount of tuck of course depends on how tight the shirt fits. I recall the short-sleeved ones fitting more loosely than the long-sleeved.


I felt that the use of terms such as "left" and "right" were sufficient. :icon_smile_big: Thanks for the diagram.


----------



## mike11 (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies.

I was referring to tucking/folding the shirt and not to garters (but thanks for the photos).

It still not clear (to me) how do I fold the shirt AND put on the trouses without the folds loosening up. It seems this is where step-by-step photos/illustrations can help. If anyone can post such a sequence that'll be good.

Cheers and thanks,
Mike.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

1. Pull your trousers up without buttoning.
2. Do the tuck. You'll do a crappy job because your hands are busy holding your trousers up at the same time.
3. Button your trousers. This will further mess up the tuck but with garters not so bad.
4. Fix the tuck.
5. Fasten belt.

Or start by wrapping one of those garters around your hips after the shirt is on. That holds the tuck while you pull your trousers up.

Yes, this getting increasingly weird, but if you really want that tuck to be both perfect and quick, you start trying weird things.

I (cough) know a guy who just sewed the tucks into place permanently and then hand-laundered his shirts since he could no longer send them to the cleaners.

USAF style might be easier. Jarheads aren't exactly noted for figuring out the smartest way to do things.


----------



## Fiat Justicia (May 9, 2009)

Why not just get darts put in?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Military service regulations will not allow you to do that but, tailoring shirts at the side seams is permissible. I liked the visual effect of such alterations so much, I even took my civilian shirts in for alteration. Also, taking the shirt in at the seam, is less expensive and looks better than inserting darts to provide the slimming of ones shirts!


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

I have a big drop from chest to waist (12") and un-tucked shirts were a way of life until I took up the practice of having the shirts sharply tapered by my tailor. It is not too expensive, and my shirts stay tucked all day--and no crazy suspender things required.


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

mike11 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies.
> 
> It still not clear (to me) how do I fold the shirt AND put on the trouses without the folds loosening up. It seems this is where step-by-step photos/illustrations can help. If anyone can post such a sequence that'll be good.
> 
> ...


Without stays the folds won't last long and will become sloppy. And besides, without the stays, the shirt will eventually poof out and you will lose the tight look, regardless of how you fold the excess.

So... assuming you are using shirt stays, line up the rear attachments on the rear crease lines. Then, when you make the tuck, the stays will help pull the shirt tight against your rear and keep the folds in place.

Also, I actually use 'stirrup' stays that loop around your foot--much easier than connecting the socks every time; but at the cost of the sock-garter effect you get from normal stays.


----------



## drrac2 (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm with Packard, a proper custom fit shirt will lie flat and straight all day.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

mommatook1 said:


> Without stays the folds won't last long and will become sloppy. And besides, without the stays, the shirt will eventually poof out and you will lose the tight look, regardless of how you fold the excess.
> 
> So... assuming you are using shirt stays, line up the rear attachments on the rear crease lines. Then, when you make the tuck, the stays will help pull the shirt tight against your rear and keep the folds in place.
> 
> Also, I actually use 'stirrup' stays that loop around your foot--much easier than connecting the socks every time; but at the cost of the sock-garter effect you get from normal stays.


Prior to reading this thread, I was under the impression those brass clips at the ends of the elastic shirt garters, were the only option available and consequently, went through my days experiencing some degree of trepidation over the realization that the clip(s) might fail and that I might become an instant Tenor eek! Those shirt garters with the foot loops are proof that the Marines certainly did at least one thing, smarter than the USAF!  Semper-Fi Kurt N and Ideality.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*All thumbs!*

The thumbs in the sides method is what I was taught and used in my Army days. Works great, and with practice you'll get adept at hanging your trousers on your butt while you manage the shirt.

Extreme tailoring of the shirt at the seam is one way to eliminate the problem of excess material, but there were many the young troop who did that and then come to strain buttons with the effects of that good ol' Army chow:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Blueboy1938 said:


> ...Extreme tailoring of the shirt at the seam is one way to eliminate the problem of excess material, but there were many the young troop who did that and then come to strain buttons with the effects of that good ol' Army chow:icon_smile_big:


But for civilians, an additional reminder to watch the diet.


----------



## medhat (Jan 15, 2006)

Kurt N said:


> Neil, you knucklehead. It's great that you have a camera and can post pix, but now everybody knows what Marines wear underneath to feel special. Drop and do 20.
> 
> Then please finish the explanation. You have shown how to take up the slack in the up-and-down direction by pulling the shirt tails down. Now show how it looks when you blouse the shirt with two tucks in back, to take up the slack in the front-to-back direction. I think that's what he's asking.
> 
> ...


This is the method taught to me by my college roommate, who was in the Navy. I still use is on my non-slim fit shirts.


----------



## Aristo (Feb 20, 2009)

I can only offer a video tutorial on the military tuck. At least previously it really helped me understood how the tuck was done:
https://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=1313494


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Aristo said:


> I can only offer a video tutorial on the military tuck. At least previously it really helped me understood how the tuck was done:
> https://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=1313494


It looks OK from the front, but from the back it looks ill-fitting. I would rather have the shirts tapered (about $12.00 from my local tailor which includes the "pinning"; Now $8.00 as I created a pattern and I give the shirts to him already "chaulked" for tailoring.)

(The video guy buttons his shirt from the bottom up--weird.)


----------



## cesario (Jun 27, 2009)

I am not familiar with American fashions, but from a English viewpoint, the gentleman in the video seems to be aiming at a somewhat childish effect.
It seems to work well above the waistline, but it produces a somewhat unsightly effect below the waistline, at the back, even with those rather short shirt-tails.


----------



## Blueboy1938 (Aug 17, 2008)

*Eh?*



Packard said:


> (The video guy buttons his shirt from the bottom up--weird.)


I button my shirts from the bottom up specifically so that I can go ahead and put my trousers on and finish buttoning as I'm walking about doing other things, like putting on shoes, watch, etc. Except, that is, a stud-front formal shirt. Then it's top/down.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Blueboy1938 said:


> I button my shirts from the bottom up specifically so that I can go ahead and put my trousers on and finish buttoning as I'm walking about doing other things, like putting on shoes, watch, etc. Except, that is, a stud-front formal shirt. Then it's top/down.


Justifying a weird habit is weirder yet.ic12337:


----------



## BoX (Mar 29, 2006)

I tend to put on my pants first, shoes next and then the shirt. If I put on my shoes after my shirt I will wrinkle the front of the shirt as I bend over to put on my shoes.


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

BoX said:


> I tend to put on my pants first, shoes next and then the shirt. If I put on my shoes after my shirt I will wrinkle the front of the shirt as I bend over to put on my shoes.


Don't pick up any money you find on the floor either--wrinkled shirts and all.:icon_smile_big:

(Once I pull the shirt off the hanger I consider wrinkles a "right of passage" for the shirt and I don't worry about it.)


----------



## weckl (Jun 28, 2003)

Packard said:


> (The video guy buttons his shirt from the bottom up--weird.)


I button all my shirts from the bottom up. I had no idea that was unusual.

It's much more sensible to spend $15 at the tailor and have the shirt taken in. It makes a world of difference, particularly if you have a large drop (the difference between one's chest and waist size). I have it done to all my dress shirts, and they look custom made. They're also far more comfortable without all that excess material flopping around.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Having worn the shirt stays for 24 years now, 24 years today actually; let me advise you on the negative consequences of daily wear of said stays...if you have hairy legs, the daily use of the shirt stays - because they attach at the base of the shirt and top of the socks - will cause a "balding" of the legs where the shirt stay rubs against the leg. What this may or may not mean to you is funny looks when wearing shorts. The darker the leg hair, the more obvious. 

Personally, I'd go with the gents advocating for "sharp" tailoring.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
....and I would guess that 24 years of worrying that one of those garter clips losing it's grip on your socks, could negatively affect one's psyche!


----------



## cesario (Jun 27, 2009)

cmacey said:


> Having worn the shirt stays for 24 years now, 24 years today actually; let me advise you on the negative consequences of daily wear of said stays...if you have hairy legs, the daily use of the shirt stays - because they attach at the base of the shirt and top of the socks - will cause a "balding" of the legs where the shirt stay rubs against the leg. What this may or may not mean to you is funny looks when wearing shorts. The darker the leg hair, the more obvious.


I suppose the white lines down the legs would be less conspicuous if given a suitable covering - much the same as a wrist-watch strap covers the embarrassing "cuffmark" in your suntan.

So - a possible solution occurs to me. Had you considered wearing the stays with the shorts?


----------



## Packard (Apr 24, 2009)

Having clothes that actually fit well is far better than any of the remedies for those that don't fit well:

rolling cuffs
tucking shirts
rubber bands on shirt sleeves
shirt stays
suspenders
etc.


----------



## hockeyinsider (May 8, 2006)

Aristo said:


> I can only offer a video tutorial on the military tuck. At least previously it really helped me understood how the tuck was done:
> https://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=1313494


Interesting, though he comes off a bit odd.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Maybe I'm still psychologically living in the 1980s, but I always think a billowing shirt looks best. Regardless, I'm a bit horrified at the USMC straps - is that the answer to a question that no one asked? Do they wear them all the time, or only on parade?


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ....and I would guess that 24 years of worrying that one of those garter clips losing it's grip on your socks, could negatively affect one's psyche!


To say the least...a quick prayer to the shirt stay Gods that if one goes, it pops down and not up! Had it happen to me at least a dozen times over the years.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

Doctor Damage said:


> Maybe I'm still psychologically living in the 1980s, but I always think a billowing shirt looks best. Regardless, I'm a bit horrified at the USMC straps - is that the answer to a question that no one asked? Do they wear them all the time, or only on parade?


Whenever you are wearing the service uniforms - short or long sleeve khaki shirt and green trousers, we wear them; on parade or otherwise, it does not matter...we strive for a clean neat appearance...


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

cesario said:


> I suppose the white lines down the legs would be less conspicuous if given a suitable covering - much the same as a wrist-watch strap covers the embarrassing "cuffmark" in your suntan.
> 
> So - a possible solution occurs to me. Had you considered wearing the stays with the shorts?


For a number of years, I wore nothing but trousers...that is, until I joined a unit that wore cammies all the time - combat units are the best! Hair grew back and out came the shorts...


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

All these years people have been thinking that the spring in a Marine's step is due to high morale.

Decades of patient, hidden-garter-assisted image-building, undone in a few days by a Marine with a camera who couldn't keep his pants on.


----------



## helo-flyer (Nov 22, 2008)

> Whenever you are wearing the service uniforms - short or long sleeve khaki shirt and green trousers, we wear them; on parade or otherwise, it does not matter...we strive for a clean neat appearance...


Its no different in the Navy... or atleast in practice anyway. I wear them with khakis or whites (the once or twice a year I wear khakis or whites), but there are a good deal of people who don't mind/care if they look sloppy... As an aside, just beware that many in the military would snicker if they noticed someone with a military tuck and/or shirt stays in civilian clothes.


----------



## cesario (Jun 27, 2009)

helo-flyer said:


> As an aside, just beware that many in the military would snicker if they noticed someone with a military tuck and/or shirt stays in civilian clothes.


Is it not equally true that many civilian ladies would snicker to discover that their dashing young soldier wore more elastic rigging than they did?

I should imagine many ladies would regard it as mildly amusing, not to say a deterrent to romance.


----------



## mike11 (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi All,

The `military tuck' seems like a hot topic, though I'm still not sure how to properly do it (no garters or shirt stays).

Has anyone tried this: https://www.flexbelt.net/

Cheers,
Mike.


----------



## cesario (Jun 27, 2009)

Lord! I must admit I'm tempted by the belt. It looks as if it could actually work - but it looks rather hot for the summer.

Still, rather that than the "instant tenor" risk, I suppose.


----------



## MarkY (Mar 24, 2005)

mike11 said:


> Has anyone tried this: https://www.flexbelt.net/


That belt has been used by umpires and referees for years because it helps keep the shirt tucked while doing a lot of movement.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

MarkY said:


> That belt has been used by umpires and referees for years because it helps keep the shirt tucked while doing a lot of movement.


I will have to get this.


----------

